# Livinghaus kennels



## ishootfriendlies (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, I would like to impose on you again. You gave me good advice with Red Rock Kennel, advice I am taking. How about round two?

This is the place: Blank

Ignore the terrible name and website. He seems to have the pedigrees online, as well as quite a bit of info. I emailed a few minutes ago asking if they were AKC. I will post the response.

I am not looking for a dog to show, or really do any competitive work. Just learn a little and be a friend to my kids and family. What do you think about what you see here? Would these animals meet that need?


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

Where are the titles posted? Even if you are looking for a family companion to do fun things with, the parents should be titled in SOMETHING to confirm temperament. Also, IMO, titled dogs in the pedigrees are good, but what about the individual dog?


----------



## ishootfriendlies (Jun 27, 2012)

They emailed back and said the dogs are all AKC registered, so I guess none of this ACA nonsense. That is good news.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If you are paying premium prices, the dogs should have titles of some sort.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

To the OP
I looked at the site and spent a few mins there these are the observations made.
I see males on the page with some good info posted such as OFA and DM= Good
On the females page I see listed OFA but not results posted ? why ?
I feel the breeder should be upfront with the buyer so why not post the OFA rating on there site?
Females have no link to pedigree WHY?
The pedigree for the puppies that I was able to see and find what I see is dogs from German Show lines, German working lines as well as some American pet lines / show lines. Very much a mix and match. 
The breedings are show line mixed with american / German lines and unless the breeder can give a explanation as to why they chose to pair the dogs together I would wonder what is the plan. 
I dont see a goal in the breeding program you may want to ask questions to find out what they are looking for long term wise from there breedings
I would want to see pedigree for a pup as well as hips and elbows on both parents and a pedigree to see what the others on the pedigree are rated. 
I am in no way saying they are bad but they leave a lot of questions that i would want answers to before I made a commitment. maybe get a pedigree for the parents you are interested in or so others here can see what exactly you are looking at. 
Not all breedings from the same breeder are created equal. In this I mean there are some that may have more to offer than another or one that is of lesser quality. 
Ask lots of questions 
Malinda


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If you are looking for a good friend and companion to your family, a GSD from a rescue who is careful in their placement with children, could be a possibility. Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder


----------



## ishootfriendlies (Jun 27, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> If you are looking for a good friend and companion to your family, a GSD from a rescue who is careful in their placement with children, could be a possibility. Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder


We considered that, in fact it was what we looked at first. Two problems though. First, we have three young children and two middle aged cats. Finding anything but a puppy in which we can have confidence in that setting will be difficult. Who know the temperament of what you adopt? Too many variables to take a chance.

Second, is the process (at least where I live) is so intrusive and onerous, I am not going to submit to it. Despite the concerns of the first reason, we did try to move ahead anyway with an adoption, but then we ran into the volunteers at all of our local shelters (we tried several). 

To even be considered, we had to go through multiple home visits, multiple interviews, verify our income, provide for the animals in our will, submit to a personality profile, etc etc etc etc. No thanks. 

I remember one 20 year old volunteer at a local shelter telling us she would be the one to evaluate all the info to decide our fitness. Really, what qualifies you to make that evaluation? Sorry, no dice. By the way, what is the privacy protocol with all my personal info? That question just gets a sneer, as though I am being silly. 

All that before we could even talk about what animal we would like. Not going to happen. It is amazing the level of disdain with which we were treated. Maybe it is not like this everywhere, but it is like this many places. Animal rescue: Want to adopt a dog or cat? Prepare for an inquisition. - Slate Magazine

We have adopted in the past, but not anymore. I wish it were an option, but not for us.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think the probability that you get a good sound dog from these dogs is very high. Based on what you say you want your dog for, I don't see any red flags. If I am going to mix SL with a WL then I would have the female to be working line. The SL male is line bred on Jeck v Noricum, one of the stronger pathways for good temperament in the lines. Of course with Jeck you keep an eye out for hips, but this kennel seems very conscientious about health, so that is okay. The kennel seems to have a strong leaning toward soundness, as I see things like TDI titles and public participation . The females are from solid lines and are not going to lose their genetics in one generation, with or without titles. They are not breeding for sport, your not looking for sport. They are breeding for soundness and health, and frankly I don't see anything that would cause me undo alarm for what you want your dog for. Of course I don't evaluate dogs by titles, so if that is a requisite they are not what you want. But based on the overall breeding program, I think they are producing dogs that would easily meet your modest demands.JMO


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

ishootfriendlies said:


> Ignore the terrible name and website.


Thank you for the warning, there's a tad too much God in there for me.  

Seriously though, if I was looking for a dog and came across their webpage, the front page would be enough to turn me off. I would feel uncomfortable if I had to try to talk to them, or work with them on anything; if they think that God is in their court, then they are automatically in the right in any disagreement. But that's just my own skepticism talking, and doesn't necessarily reflect on their breeding practices.

Anyway...

I don't see titles on their dogs.

They seem to have quite a lot of litters.

They are mixing show and working lines, which is tricky, but Cliff says the combinations are okay, and he knows a lot more than I do.

They do xray, so that is good.

I don't see any glaring rad flags, so I'd go ahead and ask them more questions (if you can handle the God stuff).


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Free step makes excellent points. Just because they are all about God on their front page doesn't make them honest. Be careful


----------



## ishootfriendlies (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I am skeptical about the religious side. I am a believer, and have been involved in this community for 30+ years. One thing I have learned is that people who talk about religion while selling something must be watched carefully. 80% of them are doing it for the wrong reasons.

It sounds as if most of you are saying it looks like these dogs have a good chance of making a good pet. The price is $650. 

The question is, do I want a male or a female? This animal will be a family pet, in a house with three small children (4, 5, 7) and two cats. We have about an acre and a half that he will be able to roam.

Also, what should the dog know by 12 weeks? Is it unreasonable to think he should be completely housebroken by then?

Thanks again for all the help you have been.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

My new German shepherd pup was completely house broken by 12 weeks, actually she did pretty good by 10 weeks. Takes lots of patience and taking her out every hour in the beginning in addition to as soon as she gets up and right after eating. Using a crate makes all the difference in the world. I have had males and females and to me that is just a personal choice. I personally don't prefer one over the other..


----------

